# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Onvruchtbaar na operatie aan ballen?

## Gast: Simone

Hallo,

Mijn vriend en ik willen graag een kind, Alleen het probleem is dat mijn vriend op zijn zevende jaar een operatie heeft gehad omdat zijn ballen niet waren ingedaald.
Ik heb gehoord dat zo een operatie al voor het tweede levensjaar gebeurd moet zijn, omdat er anders schade aan de vruchtbaarheid kan ontstaan, mijn vriend zegt echter dat de kans niet zo groot is op onvruchtbaarheid, als je maar voor het zevende levensjaar opereerd. 
Ik zou graag van iemand willen weten hoe GROOT de kans is dat er blijvende schade is?
Ik maak me hier echt zorgen om, omdat ik toch wel erg graag moeder wil worden&#33;

----------


## Jonesguy

> _Originally posted by Gast: Simone_@20-12-2004, 14:16:11
> * Hallo,
> 
> Mijn vriend en ik willen graag een kind, Alleen het probleem is dat mijn vriend op zijn zevende jaar een operatie heeft gehad omdat zijn ballen niet waren ingedaald.
> Ik heb gehoord dat zo een operatie al voor het tweede levensjaar gebeurd moet zijn, omdat er anders schade aan de vruchtbaarheid kan ontstaan, mijn vriend zegt echter dat de kans niet zo groot is op onvruchtbaarheid, als je maar voor het zevende levensjaar opereerd. 
> Ik zou graag van iemand willen weten hoe GROOT de kans is dat er blijvende schade is?
> Ik maak me hier echt zorgen om, omdat ik toch wel erg graag moeder wil worden&#33;*


 De kans is groot dat het zo blijft, bij mijn collega is er al 2 keer geopereerd. en geen ene keer is het gelukt. Zijn eerste operatie was op zijn 13e. En nu zit hij zelfs zonder vriendin en hij is al 35 jaar.

----------


## Gast: Simone

Hallo,

Alvast bedankt dat je even hebt gereageerd&#33;
Dat klinkt niet echt bemoedigend, maar ik denk toch wel dat ik te veel van mijn vriend hou om hem daarvoor te verlaten.
Ik denk ook niet dat mijn vriend het er voor over heeft om een operatie te ondergaan.
Waar ik eigenlijk nieuwschierig naar ben ,is of er ook mensen zijn bij wie het ondanks niet ingedaalde ballen en een vrij late operatie TOCH is gelukt om zwanger te raken???

----------


## Se7en

Kijk hier even,antwoord 3 of 4
http://www.kindjeopkomst.nl/cgi-bin/YaBB/Y...;num=1096653190
Misschien heb je er wat aan
Geluk

----------


## Gast: linda

ten eerste wil ik ff zeggen dat ik het erg voor jullie vind vooral die onzekerheid.zelf heb ik dat ook ìk zit op een kijkopperatie te wachten omdat ik endo heb en dat verkleind de kans op zwanger worden en ik heb een cystre op mijn re eierstok de vraag is daarom of ik mijn rechter eierstok nog kan behouden.ik kan niet uit je verhaal opmaken of je vriend al eens een sperma onderzoek heeft laten doen.wij kwamen bij de gyn terecht omdat we al langer dan een jaar aan het proberen zijn en alles is daarom ook alles onderzocht mijn vriend dacht dat het aan hem lag maar gelukig bleek bij hem alles goed te zijn nu is het alleen nog afwachten tot na mijn opperatie hoe alles zou verlopen.dus wie weet is een sperma onderzoek de enigste oplossing op al jou vragen groetjes linda

----------


## barretjuh

> Hallo,
> 
> Mijn vriend en ik willen graag een kind, Alleen het probleem is dat mijn vriend op zijn zevende jaar een operatie heeft gehad omdat zijn ballen niet waren ingedaald.
> Ik heb gehoord dat zo een operatie al voor het tweede levensjaar gebeurd moet zijn, omdat er anders schade aan de vruchtbaarheid kan ontstaan, mijn vriend zegt echter dat de kans niet zo groot is op onvruchtbaarheid, als je maar voor het zevende levensjaar opereerd. 
> Ik zou graag van iemand willen weten hoe GROOT de kans is dat er blijvende schade is?
> Ik maak me hier echt zorgen om, omdat ik toch wel erg graag moeder wil worden!


Dag Simone,

ik heb een website gevonden, waar je denk ik wel wat meer mee kan.

http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=2475

De vruchtbaarheid van mannen met een enkelzijdig niet-ingedaalde zaadbal is meestal behoorlijk: 60-70% blijkt in staat op de natuurlijke weg vader te worden. Bij dubbelzijdig niet-ingedaalde zaadballen is dit slechts 30%. Nog onduidelijk is of een vroegtijdige operatie de vruchtbaarheidskansen later vergroot.

----------


## mic

Beste Lid,

Ik ben verleden jaar geopereerd geworden van teelbalkanker, na lang proberen met bestraling en veel pijn lukte het niet.
Dan hebben ze &#233;&#233;n teelbal moeten verwijderen en dat is daarmee goed gedaan. Maar ik kan nog steeds kinderen verwekken met die ene teelbal die mij nog rest. Ik ben 32 jaar. Ik hoop dat ik U daarmee een beetje hoop kan geven. De hoop niet opgeven!!

Mvg
Mic

----------

